# Iphone 4 case suggestions... please help me find my mother in law a case!



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

My mother in law bought her self an iphone 4 today.  That makes here the 6th person we've corrupted.. oh I mean converted.  LOL  

Anyway, she wants a case for it but isn't interested in an otterbox.  she wants something pretty.  And she wants it quickly.  She's demanding, lol.  We hit all the suppliers in our little town, which were like um three places, and she didn't like anything.  So, we are now looking online.  I'm trying to talk her into heading to a bigger town to look, but she'd rather find something online and pay shipping.. so... I come to you all..

Give me some case suggestions.  She wants something pretty, stylish, and not black.  She also wants it to be hard shelled and not silicone. I'd like it to have a lip to help protect the screen incase of a drop. (she dropped my husbands 3g just 1 day after we gave it to her!!   ) I've been searching through amazon, but figured you all might know where else to look to find more "Stylish" cases.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

There are sooo many choices!!!! 

How about these:

http://www.case-mate.com/iPhone-4-Cases/iPhone-4-Cases.asp


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I've always liked the speck cases, especially the ones with the fabric-like material on the back
http://www.speckproducts.com/iphone/iphone-4.html

I have this one:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the iFrogz luxe lean case. It's very slim and you barely notice it, yet it offers good protection.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I have the Piel Frama iMagnum and can't recommend it highly enough. They're handmade in Spain, and the leather is SO soft. I've had mine since August, and it just feels better and better with age. Cases.com sells them and will do express shipping, so she could have it quickly, and they're currently having a sale - 20% off everything. I'm linking to the blue, which is what I have, but it also comes in red, green, tan (and black):

http://www.cases.com/pf496bl.htm


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

The blue isn't as bright as it looks there, by the way. It's more of a country/cornflower blue.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

If you're looking for fast and cheap, try handhelditems.com. They have a rubberized hard case that's very similar to the iFrogz one that sells for $26 at Best Buy. I love my iFrogz, and DH has the Speck one shown above, it's also very nice. 

I do, however, see that you might want one with a flip cover to protect that oh-so-fragile screen. It really does shatter easily.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I have an iFrogz, I got in on Ebay for about $9 and it came very fast. Free shipping. Its a real iFrogz but the package had been razored so I guess they couldn't sell it in the AT&T store.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I *just* got this one today, so all I can provide is a first impression.



It's the Acase Superleggera, available through Amazon, and it comes in a lot of different colors. This is the slimmest hard case I've ever seen. It's so slim, I'm not certain it's going to be helpful for drop protection. But it does provide some additional grip and should help with protection from scratches. And all the colors are around $15, so they're relatively cheap.

I've had the Apple bumper in Pink, which I liked a lot, but it stained very easily and I destroyed my first one trying to clean it. I have a spare, and as soon as I can figure out how to keep that one from suffering the same fate, I plan on going back to it, because it's still my favorite "case" for these. I tried the splash Cruiser (also in pink) from Amazon as well, but it too stained surprisingly quickly, and it was just too bulky. Plus it was a slider-type case, which I found inconvenient--I didn't like having to remove the bottom to use the phone in a speaker dock. It also completely chewed up my DecalGirl skin. I have a cheap eBay TPU soft case, and that one has stayed flawlessly clean. Unfortunately the fit is pretty poor and I don't much like the feel of it.

So now, the Acase, which is a hard snap case. I went with the clear (which is frosted), figuring I could put it over the new DG skin, and it does in fact fit. Like the iFrogz Luxe Lean (which is next on my list), it doesn't touch the front, so there's no problem with that skin. Having no front protection though is an issue if you like to lay your phone face down. The soft touch finish on the Acase has a nice feel and adds just enough grip to make the phone easier to handle. The fit is perfect, and no flash issues so far (the rear cutout on mine is a teardrop, not the keyhole shape shown in the pic). The biggest drawback might be the headphone jack cutout--it's really tiny. Some headphones just are not going to fit (especially those with L shaped connectors), though my JLabs are fine. The bottom is open, so no issue with 3rd party cables or docks.

Again, I don't have a durability report at this point, but for now, I'm relatively pleased. We'll see how it holds up. Hopefully it won't stain! If it does well, I'll probably pick up the pink:



If not, as I said, next up is the iFrogz Luxe Lean, in pink, or course. Amazon has the best prices on these, they just didn't have them in stock in the pink with Prime shipping this time around, or I might have picked it up.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the ifrogz lean in pink and I love it, but my phone does slide around when I place it face down and that is how I like to place it.  I am using a plain black Speck with a grid back that was part of the free program and got good reviews.  I haven't dropped it nor had it slide around the way the Ifrogz does, but it's not nearly as pretty.  Right now I guess I am into function and it fits well in my Oberon sleeve in red roses.  The pink wouldn't have gone so well with that cover.  But I've got my eye on a saddleback sleeve now so we shall see.  How do you like you pink leather case that you customized with white and darker pink?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I have the ifrogz lean in pink and I love it, but my phone does slide around when I place it face down and that is how I like to place it. I am using a plain black Speck with a grid back that was part of the free program and got good reviews. I haven't dropped it nor had it slide around the way the Ifrogz does, but it's not nearly as pretty. Right now I guess I am into function and it fits well in my Oberon sleeve in red roses. The pink wouldn't have gone so well with that cover. But I've got my eye on a saddleback sleeve now so we shall see. How do you like you pink leather case that you customized with white and darker pink?


I keep meaning to post the Shinnorie review; thx for the reminder. Short form: I'm using it daily, and I like it a lot, except that the liner material they used is dyed black with a dye that seems to rub off with certain cases. I say "certain cases" because I've tried a number of things like damp paper towels and not had a problem with the dye bleeding, but the Apple Bumper and another case both picked up quantities of it. The same thing happened with a sleeve from BB and with one of my leather purses that's also lined with a black fabric, so it's not just the Shinnorie, but I do wish they'd used something else to line it!

I'll get a more detailed review with some quick pics up on the original thread so as not to clutter this one off topic. On topic--so far, the new Acase is not picking up the dye, so I may have finally found a case that works for me. Like the Luxe Lean though, it's not a good choice if you like to place your phone face down as there is zero protection for the front. But I'm really liking the incredibly slim fit and the soft touch feel. It's not quite as grippy as the Bumper, but it's got enough grip not to slide off the arm or the couch, for example.

Quick question for those with the Luxe Lean: do the holes on the sides bother you at all? It's always seemed to me they might be a bit uncomfortable/sharp feeling. I'm one that finds the edges of the bare phone that way, so I might just be oversensitive.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Victoria, The holes on the side of the iFrogz case aren't sharp at all. They're kind of rounded off a bit. One of the things I like about the iFrogz case is that the top where the headphone jack is, isn't covered up, so I don't have to worry about finding headphones to fit into a hole.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Victoria I'd love to see pics of your shinnorie case when you can!

Like Heather said, the iFrogz holes are rounded off. I really like the design, although I have to be sure to have a screen protector on as there is no coverage for the front at all.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Adding a few pics of the clear Acase:

Adds very little to the overall size--it's had to tell at a glance that there's even a case on there!









Top--very tight fit for headphones, unfortunately. All controls are easy to access though.









Bottom cutout is wide--less protection from scratches, but zero problems docking or with third party connectors.









And Acase + Shinnorie Ringo Pouch (custom color combo); love that it looks like the phone has no case at all on!:


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Here's a case with a built-in keyboard. Looks great!










http://www.boxwave.com/products/keyboardbuddycase/apple-iphone-4-keyboard-buddy-case_3968.htm


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

So my Luxe original broke, the bottom 1/2 which I had to take off all the time to dock it on my alarm clock and my Bose speaker, I also have a belkin gelly one in purple but I have to take it off all the time too. 

My bf got me the lean luxe but I feel like its not going to do a thing for it besides add some color, and I still have to take it off to use my bose.... what I really want is a Wrapz, but I can't see the bottom opening, and it's it's as wide open as my old Nano Wrapz...


----------

